# SAN V-12 Turbo



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey my brothers!! Anyone use or try SAN V12 Turbo Creatine?  I have been on it for about a week now and it seems to be O.K. but it has a ton of Aspartame in it for sweetness and I really hate that shit.  Ane reccomendations?  I'm also using AST Ny-Tro Pro 40 shakes for my protien.  Anyone like these?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 4, 2005)

I personally use Cell-tech n Nitro-Tech They both have worked very well for me al tho they both are kinda on the expensive side which most people would say u are only paying for the companys name.  They both taste great as well.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 4, 2005)

I was using Swole, that stuff was great.  I switched to cell tech, it's garbage compared to Swole. IMO 
"All the Whey" makes great protein.  Mixes with a spoon, tastes great.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way Cell-Tech is one of the Best out there.  I have never even heared of that creatine ur talking bout.  Do they even sell it in America.


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

Swole V2 is quite popular I believe.  I know Cell tech is good as well, but the latetest stuff is not just Creatine Monohydrate, but a blend of creatine salts (creatine esters etc.)  Monohydrate actually has poorer absorption and can turn into creatinine easier.  Also most of the "New Blends" have glutamine and Taurine built in for a better effect.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 4, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Swole V2 is quite popular I believe.  I know Cell tech is good as well, but the latetest stuff is not just Creatine Monohydrate, but a blend of creatine salts (creatine esters etc.)  Monohydrate actually has poorer absorption and can turn into creatinine easier.  Also most of the "New Blends" have glutamine and Taurine built in for a better effect.




glutamine and creatine at the same time is not good.  They can cancel each other out.....in my opinion, glutamine is worthless anyways unless you are a burn victim or very sick....read the studies.  You should get enough glutamine in your whey shakes.  Just get some cheap creatine powder, and buy a few pounds of dextrose (corn sugar).  Then you have a welfare version of cell tech thats not even close to the price.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 4, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> glutamine and creatine at the same time is not good.  They can cancel each other out.....in my opinion, glutamine is worthless anyways unless you are a burn victim or very sick....read the studies.  You should get enough glutamine in your whey shakes.  Just get some cheap creatine powder, and buy a few pounds of dextrose (corn sugar).  Then you have a welfare version of cell tech thats not even close to the price.




http://www.discussfitness.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3804

talks about glutamine


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

about the creatine ester, i love that shit im taking a generic version of it from bulknutrition, 32.99 for a half a kilo, 64.99 for a whole kilo, and at 6 grams a day which is a good size dose, a half kilo will last you about 80 days, the only catch is its probably the worst tasting thing youve ever experienced, but you get use to it you 2 or 3rd wek in. also i am kind of a creatine non responder i think being that cell tech, and any creatine mono never gave me any good results, so this shit is really good i personally think. plus you dont have to cycle it, and theres little water retention


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> also i am kind of a creatine non responder i think being that cell tech, and any creatine mono never gave me any good results, so this shit is really good i personally think. plus you dont have to cycle it, and theres little water retention



My experience is that some creatine non responders need to take MORE to get the results. I have to take 15 grams per day minimum or I don't see anything.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

really? wow yeah i never tried taking more then the dosage i jsu gave up rpetty much, but like i said that ester does really work at only 6 grams a day 3 b4 workout 3 after


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 11, 2005)

*creatine*



			
				Diesel said:
			
		

> about the creatine ester, i love that shit im taking a generic version of it from bulknutrition, 32.99 for a half a kilo, 64.99 for a whole kilo, and at 6 grams a day which is a good size dose, a half kilo will last you about 80 days, the only catch is its probably the worst tasting thing youve ever experienced, but you get use to it you 2 or 3rd wek in. also i am kind of a creatine non responder i think being that cell tech, and any creatine mono never gave me any good results, so this shit is really good i personally think. plus you dont have to cycle it, and theres little water retention


are you mixing it with anything or just water. How about orange juice?


----------



## Diesel (Feb 11, 2005)

i mix it with water, but i think orange juice would work too
not sure how my shit would tatse in orange juice though sounds like itd be really bitter


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> really? wow yeah i never tried taking more then the dosage i jsu gave up rpetty much, but like i said that ester does really work at only 6 grams a day 3 b4 workout 3 after



And your 6 grams are all within an hour. I take mine 5 grams at a time divided throughout the day. Just like dbol. Your body can only process so much at one time no matter what.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 11, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> i mix it with water, but i think orange juice would work too
> not sure how my shit would tatse in orange juice though sounds like itd be really bitter


There is no taste to straight creatine. It shouldn't change the taste of anything.


----------

